# Stock front sway bar size?



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

On a 225 20mm... or 23mm... Thanks
Charles


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would be surprised if it was that high. I think mine on my 3.2 is 19mm with a 16.5 rear.


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (country1911)*

Thanks I will call the dealer to make sure


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*

no, the stock is 20mm. rear is 15mm. 
aftermarket fronts are 22 typically.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Stock front sway bar size? (ApineWhiteDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApineWhiteDub* »_On a 225 20mm... or 23mm... Thanks
Charles

Huh, this guy says 25mm, and then the thread went to crap.
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...47252



_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 1:56 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Stock front sway bar size? (ApineWhiteDub)*

It varies by year. They were different after the recall. My '01 225 is 20 or 21 mm.


----------

